# Just A Few Lil Thoughts/Questions Of Mine



## Nasha (Jan 8, 2008)

Hi, Iv recently signed up to this forum, and have been reading lots of post (not yet replied to any encase giving wrong info) but il learn and soon reply, but one of the big things iv been looking at on these forums is Genetics and find it very interesting, when i first got my 2 females boas about 2 and half years ago i had no interest in breeding, but since iv been reading these forums the last couple of months, iv got a growing interest in breeding, when i got mine from "P N M Reptiles" in i think enfield/cruise hill, the guy said they could have been "hets" at this time had no idea what this was so didn’t ask any questions, so don’t no of what "het" they are, but I’m very interested in maybe finding out by breeding them.

But then comes the problem, i have no male, this isn’t a problem at the mo, as if you have read my previous post they are in my eyes and breeding terms "under sized" plus i was thinking of using my current viv for the male, once the females grow out of it (as i think they will soon be doing) also this gives me a good backbone for the argument of getting a male, convincing my dad will be the hardest bit haha

http://www.reptileforums.co.uk/snakes/83429-any-advice-info-2.html 

but i was just wondering about if it would be worth maybe getting a 100% het male of some sort to breed with my females when the time comes/if i choose to take it further..i would prefer babies or 3-5 months old, iv read all of the "new england reptiles" pages on genetics posted on the sticky on this forum, and have a brief understanding of how it works.

Now comes the questions

Just say if 1 of my females was a "het" of some sort, and i got a male 100% het of some sort, when breeding them would i have a good chance of getting a visual morph? from reading the basics i think i do but not 100%

Umm this may seem abit stupid questions to ask, but as i do not know which of my females if any are hets, would i be able to breed both off the same male? 

How much would I be likely to spend on a 100% het - baby/up too 5 months give or take?

And do any of you know of any reliable breeders either online websites, on forums or stores in or around London?


Many Thanks For Looking Hope Someone Can Help 

Nasha


----------



## sami (Oct 23, 2006)

The problem is you would need to know exactly what your snake was "het" for and buy a male with matching genes or you'll produce nothing.

you'll also have to find out if they bare possible het or definately het (ie 100% het for whatever gene).

Best bet would be to contact the person who sold it and ask, does it not say on the reciept?

you will only hatch a visual morph is both snakes carry the same het.

Mason


----------



## Nasha (Jan 8, 2008)

Hi just with an update, i phoned the place i got my 2 female boas and they told me that they would be "het albino prob 66%" as they have only ever sold het albino's.

many thanks nasha


----------



## sami (Oct 23, 2006)

you need to ask them what strain of albino and then you have to decide if it is worth buying another het to breed with only a possible het.

66% poss het means that it has a 66% chance of carrying the albino gene.

Mason


----------



## Nasha (Jan 8, 2008)

Hi just phoned, he goes its would have been kahn strain, i think i am willing to take the risk, but as you said they only pos hets, if one of the pos hets were achally 100% hets and i breeded with a 100% het male would i be able to tell if my female boas were 100% hets, or is there a chance that even if they are 100% hets then they still not show a visual?

Thanks Nasha


----------



## paulh (Sep 19, 2007)

Yes, there is a chance that a pair of hets will not drop any babies that show the visual. 

Here is an analogy. Getting babies from a pair of hets is like throwing one die. Most dice have 6 sides, so you can use one of those. The 6 sides mean the following:
1 = homozygous normal
2 = heterozygous
3 = heterozygous
4 = homozygous mutant
5, 6 = do not count; throw again.

You are hoping for a 4 when you throw the die. You may get a four in the first throw, but you probably will not. The odds are three out of four that you will not. So you throw again. I do not have the time to go into probability any deeper. But the odds of getting 17 normal-looking babies from two het albinos is 1 in 100. And the chance of getting at least one albino is 99 out of 100.

So while there is a chance that two hets will not throw any albino babies, that chance gets smaller with each additional baby.

By the way, the chance of getting at least one het albino out of two 66% probability het albinos is 8 out of 9. Good luck.


----------



## Nasha (Jan 8, 2008)

paulh said:


> Yes, there is a chance that a pair of hets will not drop any babies that show the visual.
> 
> Here is an analogy. Getting babies from a pair of hets is like throwing one die. Most dice have 6 sides, so you can use one of those. The 6 sides mean the following:
> 1 = homozygous normal
> ...


Hi, as i have 2 female pos hets to kahn strian albinos, i would be looking to get a male 100% het kahn strain albino, so wudnt this be a better chance of getting a kahn strian visual?


----------



## Ssthisto (Aug 31, 2006)

You're a LOT better off getting a visual Kahl strain albino - that way, you'll know you're making 100% het Kahl offspring even if your girls AREN'T hets. Remember that "possible het" does not mean "DOES carry the gene".


----------



## Nasha (Jan 8, 2008)

Yeah i know possible het doesnt mean they got the gene, but as money is an issue i feel it may be better for me to get a 100% het male for my females and then breed a visual other then buying one, i know its oviosly alot better for me to get a visual but you know

many thanks


----------



## Ssthisto (Aug 31, 2006)

But if your females are NOT hets... you won't get any visuals at all. And you'll get a lot of 50% het babies - which are not as valuable as 100% het babies as far as it goes...


----------



## Nasha (Jan 8, 2008)

Yeah i know its abit of a risk to take..well iv probably got about 200-250 to spend on whatever male i get, i know the 100% kahl albino male will cost me about 100-150, iv also been advise on another forum to get a male co-dom, they stated prices for these at "a good pastel (approx £100-200. or a good salmon.approx £250-£375" and also said that i would have a better chance at getting visual using one of these males, even if my 2 females turn out to be normal.

with the money i have to spend what would your advice be?

Many thanks nasha


----------

